

John Oliver: Net Neutrality [video] - marai2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpbOEoRrHyU

======
gkoberger
This is blog spam; direct link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpbOEoRrHyU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpbOEoRrHyU)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Mods, can we get the link updated?

EDIT: Thanks dang.

~~~
dang
Emphatically.

The submitted url was [http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2014/06/must-watch-john-
olive...](http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2014/06/must-watch-john-olivers-
funny-smart-and-dead-on-explanation-of-net-neutrality.html).

------
ghayes
Here is the relevant link to read or leave comments on the FCC proposal: [0]

[0] [http://www.fcc.gov/comments](http://www.fcc.gov/comments)

~~~
higherpurpose
This one is easier, and actually loads:

[https://www.dearfcc.org/](https://www.dearfcc.org/)

~~~
JoshTriplett
That one only allows sending a preconstructed template comment, not arbitrary
feedback.

------
SchizoDuckie
I love how he gets right to the core of the problem: Corruption in the US Govt
due to 'Lobbying', which basically boils down to the largest corporations
running the country.

Continuum anyone?
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1954347/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1954347/)

~~~
sanderjd
I hate the revolving door as much as the next person, but it's really hard to
find people who are both qualified to regulate an industry and completely
neutral in their politics and employment history. I'm sure a lot of us would
prefer someone with a history of lobbying _for_ net neutrality, but that is
only better from a political point of view on our side of the argument, not
from an ethical point of view.

You can't write a law that says "only hire regulators who agree with John
Oliver's and SchizoDuckie's and sanderjd's politics". You can write a law that
says "never hire any regulators who have been in any way involved with the
industry they are regulating", but would you want to?

------
codyb
The problem is that even when people understand. No one does anything.

I told my friends, who are computer programmers, that we need to start
fighting for net neutrality. And I give them the links to the video to the
comments section.

And it's just blank stares. "Why would I go there?" kinda thing. I tried. I
know nothing will happen. I'll tweet and comment. But it's just frustrating
that no one cares even if they spend 10 hours a day on the internet.

And that's what I've realized lately, walking around NYC. No one cares. A ton
of people don't even have opinions. A ton of people have very strongly held
opinions that they don't research, or put any thought into. They just "know"
things to be true the way they are. The homeless are lazy. The mentally ill
are evil. And no one cares. Or ever does anything.

I can't say I'm much better in terms of actions. It has become a very shitty
system where money holds the power and studies have shown your average
constituent in some hideously gerrymandered district with options between two
corporate funded parties has no say in the system[0].

[0][http://www.princeton.edu/~mgilens/Gilens%20homepage%20materi...](http://www.princeton.edu/~mgilens/Gilens%20homepage%20materials/Gilens%20and%20Page/Gilens%20and%20Page%202014-Testing%20Theories%203-7-14.pdf)

~~~
jerf
Beware the despair of getting too focused on your world, and forgetting that
others have worlds of their own.

One of my children has a rare genetic disorder you've probably never heard of.
How much have you given to research for it? How much have you given for the
thousands or tens of thousands of equally pressing causes?

Everybody carries their own burdens. It doesn't mean "they don't care"... it
just means their burdens and yours may not overlap.

And sure, some people know little, care less, and do nothing. But you can't
tell who that is just by looking at people walking down the street. You don't
know. That mental model of your fellow man you're applying isn't necessarily
accurate. You just don't know.

~~~
toomuchtodo
“Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a battle you know nothing about.”
-- Wendy Mass

------
krogsgard
One downside is that the very platform he is broadcasting on could help
pressure cable companies, but is perfectly fat and happy propping them up. HBO
is a huge influencer and should join the others against these changes. Though
I completely agree with his points.

------
rickdale
previously posted, and not discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839414)

